# DDR4 Unterschied zwischen 2133MHz und 2400MHz



## Lost-Wolf (14. November 2015)

Da mindfactory genau kurz vor meiner Bestellung den HyperX Furry DDR4-2400er RAM um 15€ im Preis angehoben hat, wollte ich mal fragen ob man da einen merklichen Unterschied zum langsameren mit 2133MHz merkt?
Immerhin zurzeit ein Preis Unterschied von über 14€, was mir 1fps mehr nicht Wert ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. November 2015)

Einen "merklichen Unterschied" gibts beim Spielen nicht mal zwischen DDR4-2133 und DDR4-3200.
Speicher für Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Lost-Wolf (14. November 2015)

Da ist ja auf einem Asus Board bei WinRAR ja sogar der langsamere RAM schneller...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. November 2015)

Ram besteht nicht nur aus Taktrate. Auch die ganzen Latenzen und auch ob der RAM Single-ranked oder Double-ranked ist spielt eine große Rolle. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass beispielsweise guter 1866er RAM schneller ist als billiger 2800er.
Extrembeispiel:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...peicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest-720p-sli.png


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2015)

Laut dem CB-Test, hatte das gewählte Board auch einen deutlich größeren Einfluss als der erhöhte RAM-Takt.


----------



## IluBabe (14. November 2015)

Bei den Spielen die es nutzen können ist das der Unterschied zwischen ner GTX 970 und ner 980 oder ner Fury und ner Nano oder eben zwischen ner Stock karte und einer die man "vor-übertaktet" kauft von einem Dritthersteller. Also so ähnlich. Oder wie auch immer man es ausdrücken mag (DDR4 Memory Scaling on Intel Z170 - Finding The Best DDR4 Memory Kit Speed - Page 5 of 6 - Legit ReviewsMetro Last Light*and GTA V). Das der Unterschied also nicht merklich ist, wie erklärt ist eine relativierende Behauptung, die nur zustande kommt, weil über alles betrachtet eben es auch Spiele und Anwendungen gibt die davon nichts haben, was halt die Kehrseite darstellt. Wenn man keinen Unterschied ermessen kann dann sind 14 Euro sicher nichts was man ausgeben sollte. Musst du halt selbst entscheiden. Immerhin kaufst du dir wohl gerade nen Unterbau der gut und gern 3-5 Jahre halten mag. Was da an Spielen auf den Markt kommt, und ob die davon etwas haben kannst du nur selber abschätzen.

Joar das mit den Boards ist halt auch nicht gerade so witzig.


----------

